# Forgotten chocolates/sweets



## Robster59 (Oct 26, 2018)

I was flicking through the internet and someone was discussing forgotten chocolate bars and sweets that you can't get anymore.  
It made me think back to some of the old sweets I used to enjoy as a kid and I realised that there where some that I miss now that you just can't get anymore.
I think of chocolate bars like the Terrys Bits or the Frys Five Centres or the Cadburys Ice Breaker.  
For sweets, I despaired when they stopped making Kop Kops.  Apparently because it was part of a rationalisation of the range as Cadburys own Taverners but they were really one of my favourites (someone else is making them now but they're really not the same.  
Is this just me or do other people miss some of the old chocolate bars?


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 26, 2018)

Loved Texan bars The Pink Panther chocolate bars were very sickly, but nice
Super Mousse were very nice, always saw them as a cheaper Milky Way


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 26, 2018)

Bar Six - quality call.


----------



## Wolf (Oct 26, 2018)

I always loved a Cadburys Secret bar or a Spira, if either of those existed still I may end up with a weight issue


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 26, 2018)

Bar 6 probably gave me lots of spots as a young teenager.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 26, 2018)

that picture reminds me of the day my younger brother got his first pocket Money. Â£1, he spent the lot in the local Tobacconists and had a pile like that.


----------



## Tongo (Oct 26, 2018)

Cadburys used to do a bar called Top Deck which was white chocolate on milk chocolate. It was the daddies!

On a similar vein were Vice Versas, a bit like Minstrels but white chocolate on the outside, milk chocolate on the inside and vice versa!


----------



## sev112 (Oct 26, 2018)

Bar 6 is always what I flag up on these things, so good to see
The one I had forgotten was Pink Panther !


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 26, 2018)

How about Mint Cracknell?    Great idea, solid mint inside chocolate.  Trouble was the mint would splinter and the combination became chocolate, mint and blood from the roof of your mouth.


----------



## pendodave (Oct 26, 2018)

Caramac. I think it was just sugar and brown, but I liked it...


----------



## G1BB0 (Oct 26, 2018)

I worked for nestle as a sales rep when they re-released the texan bar, wasnt the same as the original for me but still ate loads of free stock 

Walnut whip is now just a vanilla whip cos they removed the walnut!!! how dare they


----------



## Dellboy (Oct 26, 2018)

Old Jamaica bar & the Texan bar, the 2 bars I would love to eat again


----------



## jim8flog (Oct 26, 2018)

Lime Barrels in Dairy Box or was it Milk Tray

There I've forgotten


----------



## jim8flog (Oct 26, 2018)

Sherbet saucers.


----------



## sev112 (Oct 26, 2018)

Of course there is always ...

Galaxy Counters !


----------



## Crow (Oct 26, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			How about Mint Cracknell?    Great idea, solid mint inside chocolate.  Trouble was the mint would splinter and the combination became chocolate, mint and blood from the roof of your mouth.
		
Click to expand...

Gimme Mint Cracknel and I don't care, gimme Mint Cracknel and I don't care, takes the blues away.


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 26, 2018)

Cadbury's Tiffin bar. It was re-released briefly last Xmas, and I bought out the local shop. Sadly it disappeared again after Christmas.


----------



## Tongo (Oct 26, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Cadbury's Tiffin bar. It was re-released briefly last Xmas, and I bought out the local shop. Sadly it disappeared again after Christmas.
		
Click to expand...

From what i can remember it is stocked in Asda in their Irish section! I can certainly remember it in Irish shops when i used to go over a few years back.


----------



## Robster59 (Oct 26, 2018)

Crow said:



			Gimme Mint Cracknel and I don't care, gimme Mint Cracknel and I don't care, takes the blues away.
		
Click to expand...

Here you go! 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/152664336499


----------



## Crow (Oct 26, 2018)

Robster59 said:



			Here you go!
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/152664336499

Click to expand...

Cheers, but I can't say I've ever eaten one, just the jingle from the advert is one that's stuck in my mind for all these years.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 26, 2018)

Choc lick.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 26, 2018)

Dellboy said:



			Old Jamaica bar & the Texan bar, the 2 bars I would love to eat again
		
Click to expand...

Count me in for these two.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 26, 2018)

Cola flavoured Spangles...


----------



## Crow (Oct 26, 2018)

Dellboy said:



			Old Jamaica bar & the Texan bar, the 2 bars I would love to eat again
		
Click to expand...

Old Jamaica, another where a line from the add is permanently locked in my brain, "and don't ye knock it all back at once."


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 26, 2018)

pendodave said:



			Caramac. I think it was just sugar and brown, but I liked it...
		
Click to expand...

You can get caramac buttons - heavenly things...so sweet!


----------



## StevieT (Oct 26, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Choc lick.
		
Click to expand...

Yes indeed!

Used to love Choc Lick.


----------



## StevieT (Oct 26, 2018)

Pyramint. Anyone remember them? Bloody lovely.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 26, 2018)

Stegsie said:



			Yes indeed!

Used to love Choc Lick.
		
Click to expand...

You can actually still get it,but quite rare ðŸ˜ƒ

Bag use to go soggy where you poured it into your mouth ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 26, 2018)

I loved Old Jamaica. I'd buy in bulk if they ever brought that back.

For the caramac lover, you can get bags of them buttons style. My daughter loves them.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 26, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Cadbury's Tiffin bar. It was re-released briefly last Xmas, and I bought out the local shop. Sadly it disappeared again after Christmas.
		
Click to expand...

I [ wrongly ] thought they were made by Nestles  , I use to like them


----------



## backwoodsman (Oct 26, 2018)

AmandaJR said:



			You can get caramac buttons - heavenly things...so sweet!
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, can still get bars of it. Didn't realise until l  saw them in the local newsagent a couple days ago. Pointed them out to the missus saying i used to love them ...


----------



## Jamesbrown (Oct 27, 2018)

pendodave said:



			Caramac. I think it was just sugar and brown, but I liked it...
		
Click to expand...

I eat a caramac once a week at least. Theyâ€™re still available.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 27, 2018)

Cabana. Coconut, cherries, caramel and chocolate. My favourite bar of all time. And you can still buy Caramac....


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 28, 2018)

More recently...Cadbury'sCrunchie Nuggets. I used to get through these by the ton and would drive round the town to find a stockist when my local place ran out and they did constantly!!!!! So if they were this popular why have them withdrawn???? Cadburys said they were trying different things at the time, utter rubbish. They'll be a reason, but not the one I was told. (Yes I contacted them to complain).


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 28, 2018)

A Splicer.

I may be wrong but I think it was a Bar Six, made by Cadbury.

Loved Chelsea Whoppers, you can still find them in some places.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 28, 2018)

Plain chocolate covered peanut brittle.


----------



## Jensen (Oct 28, 2018)

Space Dust, it used to crackle and explode in your mouth


----------



## Vikingman (Oct 28, 2018)

Anybody remember Z bars.

Basically a bar of toffee.


----------



## Slime (Oct 28, 2018)

These,


----------



## Slime (Oct 28, 2018)

Jensen said:



			Space Dust, it used to crackle and explode in your mouth
		
Click to expand...

I loved it.


----------



## Slime (Oct 28, 2018)

Oh, and these biscuits,


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 28, 2018)

liquorice comfits  and black jacks were a couple of my faves.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 28, 2018)

Spanish Gold sweet tobacco (in pipe tobacco style pouches) and packs of 10 sweet cigarettes (again in a fag packet style package)

And I liked Aztec bars and just loved McCowans highland toffee - especially the 1d ones in green wrapper which had soft toffee both ends.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 28, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Spanish Gold sweet tobacco (in pipe tobacco style pouches) and packs of 10 sweet cigarettes (again in a fag packet style package)

And I liked Aztec bars and just loved McCowans highland toffee - especially the 1d ones in green wrapper which had soft toffee both ends.
		
Click to expand...

Penny caramels


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 28, 2018)

williamalex1 said:



			Penny caramels 

Click to expand...

Thanks the ones Billy - the fillings removers...


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 28, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Thanks the ones Billy - the fillings removers...
		
Click to expand...

Thornton's toffee was way worse at whipping out your fillings!

Wham bars were another!


----------



## Robster59 (Oct 28, 2018)

I don't think we'll ever see these again


----------



## Slime (Oct 28, 2018)

When I was a nipper, I used to smoke these,


----------



## Ian_Bristol (Oct 28, 2018)

A bar of Milk tray used to love them


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 29, 2018)

pendodave said:



			Caramac. I think it was just sugar and brown, but I liked it...
		
Click to expand...

Still around today, loved it as a kid, bloody awful now.

There are loads that I was partial to as a kid, any and every chocolate bar. On the sweet front used to love these 






and these








Wouldn't be any good for my fillings now though. Come to think of it, was probably these that caused the fillings I have now.

I'm also partial to these, and will still happily grab a bag full at the pick and mix, and devour them in a couple of minutes


----------



## User62651 (Oct 29, 2018)

Nutty bars were very popular in our house of a Saturday evening, late 1970s. So many peanuts, probably got banned, though tbh I never heard of such a thing as a peanut allergy until the 1990s. Modern nonsense tssssk!


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 29, 2018)

Had to google 'discontinued chocolate bars' because it's very much out of sight out of mind, but Mars Delight were great. And Cadbury's Marble sounds excellent in the description I just read, I'd be all over that if it existed now (milk & white chocolate with praline centre!). 

Remember when Wispa didn't exist and then after internet petitioning they brought it back? Great times.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 29, 2018)

Was a big fan of the Texan bar. My old man had a newsagents for a while and so I really was a kid in a sweet shop.


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 30, 2018)

Just found a curly wurly in the fridge. 26 grams of finest Tooth filling remover.


----------



## Slab (Oct 31, 2018)

Reading the thread reminded me of the little ice cream/sweet shop I went to as a kid. Tiny place it was and the smell when you were in there was unforgettable, just breathing it in would give you a sugar rush!
Right next door to a bakery and a little local post office on the other side

Just been on google streetmapâ€¦ itâ€™s a hairdressers, in-between a bookies and a charity shop


----------

